# is 10.1 pre-release upgradable?



## ucsdboy (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm still fairly new to FreeBSD, and I've never seen an ISO marked PRERELEASE before. Are these ISOs upgradable using freebsd-update(), the same way 10.0RC was? Or are they like STABLE?

Thanks much!


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 5, 2014)

I don’t think so, look at what is available here: http://update.freebsd.org/ (i.e. betas, release candidates and releases).


----------



## kpa (Sep 5, 2014)

It's still stable/10 so no, you can't use freebsd-update(8) on it. When the release branch releng/10.1 is created it can be updated using freebsd-update(8) (and only after the update snapshot builds have started).


----------

